# State of Tivo in the Uk



## Nickle (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been into my Tivo since 2 weeks after they first came into the UK but have basically left it alone for quite some time.

Been concentrating on my XBOX mods, motorised Satellite etc. and trying to keep up with what are almost weekly updates. 

So, I've lost contact with where things have got to. 

Has development on TivoWebplus, Hackman etc. stopped? Looking around there doesn't seem to be much new going on.

All the Tivo news is about the american stuff that we cant use. 

Anything exciting happening?


----------



## Jo.Cassady (Jul 21, 2002)

It's pretty sad really, I wish tivo would launch in the UK

Even if they only did mail order from American I would still buy it! I'd pay the extra £20 shipping by FedEx.

PLEASE TIVO!!!

Is there a number for TiVo customer services UK?


----------



## AENG (Dec 20, 2000)

Like it says elsewhere, 08702 41 8486 should do the trick (though it's years since I used it myself)


----------



## Nickle (Aug 10, 2005)

Nothing new then?


----------



## pauljs (Feb 11, 2001)

I think the only viable alternative to TiVo here is Windows MCE. But only for freeview as the Sky option involves analogue capture cards.

If you can build one quiet enough they are very good.

If Sky supported MCE by producing a twin tuner sat card with a videoguard cam I would certainly buy one


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

pauljs said:


> If Sky supported MCE by producing a twin tuner sat card with a videoguard cam I would certainly buy one


They would never do that - Sky+ is a nice little earner for them. The dragon cam only exists because Sky can't find a law to prosecute the producers under yet (and of course it requires you to put the card into a genuine Sky box every couple of days anyway).


----------



## Maclynn (Oct 6, 2000)

Tony Hoyle said:


> They would never do that - Sky+ is a nice little earner for them. The dragon cam only exists because Sky can't find a law to prosecute the producers under yet (and of course it requires you to put the card into a genuine Sky box every couple of days anyway).


If it is a Freesat card it does not seem to need to go back into a Sky box.
I have had one running for several weeks now without a problem.


----------



## JonMace (Mar 2, 2002)

pauljs said:


> But only for freeview as the Sky option involves analogue capture cards.


But that is no different than Tivo


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

JonMace said:


> But that is no different than Tivo


No- TiVo captures RGB and does a good job.

Cheap analogue MCE capture cards only do S-video and are much worse, unless you can find a component or RGB capture card for less than £2000 which works with MCE.

I find MCE to be somewhat less stable than TiVo on my Sony XL100.
I still prefer the TiVo interface, but maybe its just that I am used to it.

You can however use hacked drivers to get a DVB-S card to work with MCE, so if you can get it to be stable it would be a worthy alternative.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 10, 2005)

Going back to my original question... Has anything chnages particulalry on the Tivo scene in the last 12 months or so?

What's happening with Tivoweb plus? Has all development stopped?


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

No, not really. TiVo have been seen to be looking for UK & European partners in various trade shows but nothing concrete has been announced or even leaked.


----------



## BtB (Sep 27, 2001)

With the new TiVos having CableCard compliant tuner slots in the back you would think someone would come up with a DVB-T compatible card.

Oh well, back to my medication


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like we may have some news....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=302898


----------

